
Microsoft reportedly working to block apps that re-enable the Win 8 Start button - evo_9
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/31/3054348/microsoft-windows-8-start-button-legacy-code-removal
======
flurpitude
"Windows Server 12 will also boot into Metro"

Is that true? Are Microsoft seriously forcing a tablet UI on a server OS?

